# Besides JIMMY, DanB or JZ



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Who has the **hottest** E39 on the board??
:dunno:


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Ray!! Prophead!!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Who has the **hottest** E39 on the board??
> :dunno:


TYRONE!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> Who has the **hottest** E39 on the board??
> :dunno:


Mrs. Shafer!  :thumbup:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Mrs. Shafer!  :thumbup:


Was the question "Who has the hottest E39", or "Who looks hottest in the E39"?


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Greco said:


> Ray!! Prophead!!


Greco where did you get your car dynoed im looking for a place close to Hollywood where i can take mine.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Who has the **hottest** E39 on the board??
> :dunno:


moi! 

Chris


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Hmm, it be a heck of a drive for you to come to where I dynoed..

I honestly can't help you with locations in Hollywood, but I can tell you I did it on a Dynojet 248C...


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Well, I gotta say that mine has the highest potential  --once I get those bumpers, lights, grilles and mirrors installed and remove my rear spoiler. I wish those pictures of the Estoril Blue M5 were still up. Then you'd see what I mean.

However, as it is, definitely Prop! IMO, his car tops JIMMY, DanB, and JZ put together. Sorry fellas  Not only does his car look good on the outside, but it's one of three cars in the country (North America?) that I know of to have double glazed windows. And he has DVD nav with widescreen, a DVD player, the TV/video module, voice recognition, and pretty much all the goodies you can have. How can I forget the fat sport steering wheel?! Just wait until he finishes Alcantara!


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Tyrone said:


> Well, I gotta say that mine has the highest potential  --once I get those bumpers, lights, grilles and mirrors installed and remove my rear spoiler. I wish those pictures of the Estoril Blue M5 were still up. Then you'd see what I mean.
> 
> However, as it is, definitely Prop! IMO, his car tops JIMMY, DanB, and JZ put together. Sorry fellas  Not only does his car look good on the outside, but it's one of three cars in the country (North America?) that I know of to have double glazed windows. And he has DVD nav with widescreen, a DVD player, the TV/video module, voice recognition, and pretty much all the goodies you can have. How can I forget the fat sport steering wheel?! Just wait until he finishes Alcantara!


Whats double glazed windows?


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

bmw540i said:


> Whats double glazed windows?


I'm glad you asked! They are thicker side windows designed to heavily reduce noise and regulate temperature in the cabin. About 9mm thick, they're two panes of glass that sandwich an inert gas filling. Only available for the 6 side windows. They make a huge difference in the noise reduction, but I haven't noticed temperature regulation yet. Although, my arm will no longer burn if I rest it on the door panel in intense sunlight. Here are some pictures.

Front window









Rear fixed window









Black ceramic bordering that surrounds all windows









Prop's car









Double reflection as seen on Prop's windows (does NOT affect viewing from inside the car)









Another









In short, one of my favorite mods! I love it


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Plaz said:


> Mrs. Shafer!


Great answer!!!!

:yumyum:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Tyrone said:


> However, as it is, definitely Prop! IMO, his car tops JIMMY, DanB, and JZ put together. Sorry fellas  Not only does his car look good on the outside, but it's one of three cars in the country (North America?) that I know of to have double glazed windows. And he has DVD nav with widescreen, a DVD player, the TV/video module, voice recognition, and pretty much all the goodies you can have. How can I forget the fat sport steering wheel?! Just wait until he finishes Alcantara!


Awww shucks..... :fingers: The go fast mods will be here soon enough... 
Tycor- I saw an E39 Alcantara (M5) and an '03 sport (black headliner) today... I gotta say... black and grey WOULD be nice...
:banana:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Maybe not the hottest, but still a looker... :dunno:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

johnlew said:


> Maybe not the hottest, but still a looker... :dunno:


My My My.... what purty lenses you got


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Prop,

what did you do to your door pillars to get them so glossy. Mine are dull and one started flaking at the top. Some info would be good as its going for its pre-winter storage touch up paint job...

Thanks.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> My My My.... what purty lenses you got


A really super guy from the fest helped me out! 

Here's a before and after shot.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Greco said:


> Prop,
> 
> what did you do to your door pillars to get them so glossy. Mine are dull and one started flaking at the top. Some info would be good as its going for its pre-winter storage touch up paint job...
> 
> Thanks.


On the '01-'03 540 sports, they had what is called (or what WE call) "High gloss trim" replacing the lower, near flat black trim from the '98-to '00. (97's had Lincoln Continental-esque chrome). Sorry- that's just my opinion.

I replaced my low gloss trim with high gloss this past spring. I was helped by yet another really great guy from Bimmerfest- Tyrone!


----------



## mikemaster (Mar 22, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> On the '01-'03 540 sports, they had what is called (or what WE call) "High gloss trim" replacing the lower, near flat black trim from the '98-to '00. (*97's had Lincoln Continental-esque chrome*). Sorry- that's just my opinion.


I object, your honor!!! 

As Evidence I submit photo A:










:flipoff:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

mikemaster said:


> I object, your honor!!!
> :flipoff:


No no.. .dont get me wrong... it looks great for a Town Car... :rofl: :rofl:

You know I'm razzin ya.. I just happen not to like the chrome around the windows... or side mouldings...

And ya know... some clears would look GREAT on that rear! Not the ricey all clears, but you know- like the 01's.

and so it begins.... :angel:


----------

